# General > Farming & Crofting >  Pet Lambs

## GROATIE BUCKIE

Only 2 lambs left
Suffolk/Mule cross
pm if interested

----------


## wolwol

Hi how much are these thanks

----------


## barmar62

Do you still have these please ?  How much ?

----------


## wolwol

> Only 2 lambs left
> Suffolk/Mule cross
> pm if interested


Hi can you let me know if you have any left 07977659729 thanks iam out that way today

----------


## barmar62

******pm'd you

----------

